# Claudia Kleinert 5x von Ihren Füssen(sehr selten)



## jogi50 (3 Feb. 2013)




----------



## Classic (3 Feb. 2013)

Naja schön ist was anderes


----------



## nexnis (3 Feb. 2013)

Ja, das sind Füsse. Aber woher weis man, das es die von Claudia Kleinert sind? :Augenzwinkern:


----------



## Punisher (3 Feb. 2013)

ist wohl eher was für Fetischisten


----------



## schaumamal (4 Feb. 2013)

da würde mich doch jetzt der Rest auch noch interessieren. zustimmung zum Vorschreiber, wessen Füße das sind, der Beweis bleibt aus.


----------



## stopslhops (2 Jan. 2014)

ich seh gar nix!!! Wo sind denn nun Claudias Füßchen??? Gelöscht oder was?


----------



## foolo (4 Jan. 2014)

Sehr schade.


----------



## RSTM (10 Nov. 2014)

Schade, ihre Füße hätte ich gerne mal gesehen...


----------

